# Licence or not



## Crafter (Mar 26, 2013)

Do you have to have a licence to make wood projects and sell them?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

That's more of a local question. I can use the Farmers Market in my town by just registering at the city office. If I go to another town, I need to check their local ordinances. Selling on Craigs list or similar, probably not. Need to look into the local regs on this kind of thing.


----------



## Crafter (Mar 26, 2013)

where would i go to be able to find these things out?


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Crafter said:


> where would i go to be able to find these things out?


City hall or court house would be a good place to start. Sheriffs office could probably point you in the right direction. :smile:


----------



## Crafter (Mar 26, 2013)

ok thanks


----------



## walnutavenue (Nov 9, 2011)

As jschaben said, it's a local thing that varies... but I doubt it varies much.

In my experience any kind of a seller's license is related to customer traffic. The county/village/city wants to be sure that your place of business is 1) safe for customers to occupy and 2) won't cause congestion problems via traffic and parking. I doubt you're planning on having retail space or walk-in customers, so these concerns don't apply.


----------



## Rockerbox1 (Jan 21, 2011)

In my area, there is no "license" needed, but a state sales tax id is needed.


----------

